# How to find last user to open folder???



## dbush1973 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello all -

I have a small problem at work and wonder if anyone can help with a step by step guide to help solve it.

We have a network (Windows Server 2003) and someone keeps dragging a folder into another folder and not telling us.

I know there's a way to see which user touch a folder last, however, I am not as inclined as some other's are......

Can anyone show me how to find out which user has opened, modified, deleted, or moved a folder???

Thanks in advanced

dbush1973


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Unless you set up auditing on them you will never know. In this case the audit logs would probably be huge and hard to sort through.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814595


----------



## dbush1973 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.....

When I get to work I will apply this article. Also, following this aritcle - I will be able to find out who moved, modified, or used a folder last, correct???

Thanks for the reply

dbush1973


----------



## dbush1973 (Aug 7, 2011)

Question:

I remoted into our servers to setup as instructed, however, it appears the check boxes for "success" were already checked and setup.....

How do I view the logs?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The events should be in the event viewer.


----------

